

Automatic Differentiation (AD) in JavaScript with Ad.js - cptndarling
https://www.npmjs.com/package/ad.js

======
cptndarling
Self-plug!!

Github link:
[https://github.com/iffsid/ad.js](https://github.com/iffsid/ad.js)

Here's a link that explains what AD is and does:
[http://alexey.radul.name/ideas/2013/introduction-to-
automati...](http://alexey.radul.name/ideas/2013/introduction-to-automatic-
differentiation/)

This library performs abstract interpretation via operator overloading using
sweet.js macros. It implements simple forward and reverse mode AD.

Right now, the code is at a somewhat stable state; although there is a fair
amount of duplication to deal with different speed points in running the
setup.

Comments and suggestions welcome!

~~~
thomasrossi
That's pretty awesome, i used mathematica for a couple of boring passages, i
am curious to see how this works! Congrats

